# Post op symptoms



## angelpg17 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello all, I am new at this...never have joined a group before, but I've been reading your posts and think it is a great way for me to go on with my life after surgery.

I had a nodule with 2/3 of my thyroid removed three weeks ago due to an "inconclusive" grade/rate after a FNA procedure. It turned out to be benign.

My question comes towards what I am feeling afterwards:
Is it normal to feel like a 15 year old again? The mood swings???? Crying non stop like a baby with no reason at all??? Or is it more like I was so tense and nervous about the surgery that all of these feelings are arising??? Depression maybe???

My face has also efects, I have pimples again!!!! And I am 42!!!!

Also, I've been feeling some tingling/numbness in my fingers, not always, sometimes, is this normal???

Cold feet...I currently live in Brazil, where the weather is usually warm/hot...I am cold!!!! My feet are cold most of the time!!!

And then the question that I saw no answer in the posts: do you feel weird when swallowing??? I've been reading about a massage, can someone be more specified with the massage thing? Maybe I can try on doing that and this will get better, but I do feel very strange sensation every time I swallow something.

Thank you and I know that this group will definately be a great support in my recovery. Sorry for my english mistakes but it is not my mother tongue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelpg17 said:


> Hello all, I am new at this...never have joined a group before, but I've been reading your posts and think it is a great way for me to go on with my life after surgery.
> 
> I had a nodule with 2/3 of my thyroid removed three weeks ago due to an "inconclusive" grade/rate after a FNA procedure. It turned out to be benign.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome!









Your English is great!

It sounds like you should be on thyroxine replacement. Why don't you call your doctor about this and get in to have your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 done? There is no reason for you to suffer longer than necessary.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

I am sorry for what you have been through but it was the right thing to do. Inconclusive is suspicous for cancer. We can all be glad that it was benign.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would first and foremost make sure your calcium levels are ok -- the tingly sensation in your fingers, toes or lips can mean you are hypocalcemic and you'll want to get that treated ASAP.

I've been cold since my surgery -- as I understand it, it would be a likely sympton of being hypo. Are being treated with any hormone replacement medication. I would assume with proper replacement, many of your other symptoms would go away and/or lessen too.

But, check on those calcium levels first.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I would first and foremost make sure your calcium levels are ok -- the tingly sensation in your fingers, toes or lips can mean you are hypocalcemic and you'll want to get that treated ASAP.
> 
> I've been cold since my surgery -- as I understand it, it would be a likely sympton of being hypo. Are being treated with any hormone replacement medication. I would assume with proper replacement, many of your other symptoms would go away and/or lessen too.
> 
> But, check on those calcium levels first.


You are so right; thank you for thinking of that.


----------

